# Sycamore Allergy?



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

It's 6:30 a.m. and I am sitting on my couch with my left eye partially swelled shut and a terrible rash covering half of my upper body. I started having a small rash show up about a week ago and figured it was heat rash (we had some hot days and I don't have a/c at work) but it has cooled down and I have only gotten worse. My wife hasn't changed our laundry detergent and I don't think the dog rolled in anything. The only thing that I can think of is the wood shop and the sycamore I started cutting for a project last week. I have never used sycamore before so this would be my first exposure to it. Has anyone else had a similar reaction?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Cant say that i have but some benedryl may help you out some. Might wanna get it checked out for safety's sake.


----------



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm heading to the doctor this morning. A couple pictures showing some of the reaction…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

For what it's worth, I don't see anything in any of the wood toxicity / allergy charts that even mentions Sycamore.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Sycamore doesn't leap to mind as an allergen, but I'm sure it's possible. Whatever it is, it really got you. I had the same thing happen with bocote. I can't get near it anymore. About the only thing that helped me was old school hydroxyzine and a steroid. Get well.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Could very well be. Sycamore pollens are considered to be allergenic.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Firstly, I hope whatever it is you get over it quickly, and I'm just wondering if there was any spalting in the sycamore. If you have an allergy to molds, that's what it might be. I am not a Doctor, just chipping in my 2 cents.


----------



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

Update: I went to the doctor this morning and am now on the couch looking like a weed-whipped a field od poison ivy. We think it must be the sycamore because it is the only new thing that I know I have been exposed to in the time I have been having these allergy symptoms. Both eyes are now swollen and my entire neck and face are red and itchy along with my arms. I'm going to stay out of the shop for a few days then do a "tape test"- put some sycamore sawdust on a piece of tape and put in on my arm for a day. I hope it's not the case because I just picked up some beautiful boards and am halfway into a project with them. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I've been learning that wood allergies can be totally random and suck. I looked a little worse then that three weeks ago, more of the face, both arms in the same spot, back of the neck and chest; tigerwood did it to me. I also know that I react to willow but not cherry, oak, maple, walnut, padauk, purpleheart, and several other exotics.


----------



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

Derosa,
Sounds like the same spots I am dealing with right now. How long did it take to clear up and what steps did you take to expedite the process?


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I think you need to go to a doctor, not ask a bunch of woodworkers.


----------



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

Already went to the doctor this morning…just wanted to see if anyone had similar experiences and share my own.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

First off, I am glad you went to the doctor, and secondly, please keep us posted. I have never heard of a Sycamore wood or dust allergy, only sycamore pollen. As I tend toward allergies I like to know all I can about what allergens are out there…


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

I was just working with some Sycamore again today and have never had this reaction. I COULD trade you some Yellowheart for it. That stuff gives me a slight rash over my eyes and ears and some swelling when I use a lot of it!!! I think we can have unique sensitivities to different woods. I just used some rosewood for the first time and made sure to wash well after I was done. But I could develop sensitivity over repeated exposure. I have read of people getting a bad rash after just one use. Hope your rash clears up soon. Thanks for telling us about it.


----------



## Johnnyblot (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi- 
It's a real shame about the sycamore because it is a lovely timber to work and looks great, one of my favourites too.

I had a similar problem with *IROKO*. Which is a pity cos I had quite a lot of it? Also it has a lovely honey, light brown colour that ages well. I had the itchy patches on my arms too. Also my sinuses were effected- I snored solid for a week [my wife says] 
*GUYS*- What ever you do- wash your hands BEFORE going to use the toilet! You *know *what I'm saying??

Cheers
John


----------



## Ironman50 (Jun 5, 2012)

This thread brings closer to home. I would have never thought of it as possible. I should learn a thing or two about the wood I am working on. Get well!


----------



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

It's Tuesday afternoon now and this allergic reaction has only gotten worse. Both of my arms are at least half covered in the rash and my whole head and neck are covered. You can definitely tell that I was wearing a t-shirt in the shop while doing the heavy cutting. I did go back to the doctor this morning and got put on a steroid pack as if I was having a bad reaction to poison ivy. Now…what to do with the sycamore? I'll probably put it up on craigslist or if there are any lumberjocks out there that could use some, let me know.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Too bad you're on the wrong coast I'd swap you some cherry or apple for it. 
I could feel within about an hour that I was reacting so I immediately went and got benedryl and took a double dose and then followed the directions too the letter. Took about a week to fully clear up during which I stayed out of the shop. At the end of which I took more benedryl just before going out to the shop to vacuum everything and then hop in the shower. Still felt the beginnings of a new rash but it went away after about 36 hours. There was one spot I didn't manage to get and when I got to it the other day I felt a minor reaction but not enough to worry about.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hmmm, I'm going to introduce a different thought here.

Poison Oak/Poison Ivy.

Here in Texas where I live, the trees get inundated with Poison Ivy which is a symbiotic plant and leaves lots of tendrils in the bark and even down into the sap wood of a tree.

My wife has a terrible allergy to it and even when I'm using the chainsaw, the dust will cause her a lot of problems while helping me clear our properties.

You don't mention (as far as I could see), upper respiratory infections which I think would be inherent if the Sycamore were at fault.
Sycamore makes lots of fine dust and no matter how good your dust collection, you'll breathe it in without a real mask.

You do mention that your face, (rubbing sweat out of your eyes maybe?), your back and shoulders, (Dust settling?), and your arms, (Dust clinging from the wood).

I would have the dermatologist run the whole panel and see what you are actually reacting to.


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 5, 2012)

There are various woods which cause allergies to certain people. Sycamore is one. Just get rid of it next time. Hope you heal fast.


----------



## Thermaloy (Nov 5, 2012)

Last week a rash on my hands broke out, now healing. Talking with my son he reminded me that a couple of months ago the same thing happened and I had been working sycamore. Last week I was turning sycamore again. Have kept the skin clean and moisturised (non-perfumed moisturiser) and have sworn not to touch sycamore again.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Now, your shop has the dust and chips all over. If you have a shop vac, put some water in the bottom to help collect the fine dust, and vent the vac's exhaust out of the shop. That dust is going to get you again, when you do get back to work, unless you remove it. It sounds almost like you need a hazmat team to remove it, if your reaction is that bad. I'm lucky, it's only pine and fir that get me going with a runny nose, though I planed down some red oak awhile back and was sick for days. But it was reclaimed wood from a friend's side yard, and cats had sprayed on the boards. Since I'm allergic to cats, that was probably the root cause. I didn't wear a dust mask, and I ran them through my thickness planer for many passes to get rid of the old finish.

Get well soon!


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

It seems to me there was another guy who reacted to sycamore on LJs recently.


----------



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm sorry to see that someone else fell victim to this vicious tree. Just kidding about the vicious tree part but that is a bummer that you are having this reaction. Once I finally healed (a couple weeks) from my bad reaction to the wood, I spent two days sanitizing my shop. I made sure that I had as little bit of skin exposed as possible and went to work. Since the sanitizing I have only come in contact with the dust in small doses and the reactions have been very small and have gone away after a day or two. I exposed myself to the dust when I bumped an overhead light with a long board and knocked dust off it as well as when I re-stacked my lumber pile. Good luck!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

looks like a pollen allergy to me specialy round that eye or wood dust what do you guys think ? Alistair


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Great topic,

Reminds me of sanding some Red Oak cabinets a friend built. He has a garage heater and uses a window fan with a filter in front of it. My eyes would water severely. Had grass allergies when younger. Cats too, but that has changed.

I deduced the dust was laying on the exposed fire chamber of the garage heater. He doubted me, until his grandson had similar reaction.

I have installed ducting and a furnace in my shop, and I have an Grizzly air filtration system. Starting to work with hardwoods. Dust is more fine than pine. My wife smelled the ash dust in my jeans two days later!

Gonna buy a bunch of masks.

Again thanks. I will be vigilant. Oh yeah I wear a long sleeve shirt with sleeves rolled up. Will probably continue to do so.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I am terrified of getting a wood allergy. I have read that some can be brought on by prolonged exposure.

*Dallas* I was headed down the same road as you thinking about poison ivy or other contamination…. It seems obvious that the allergy can be to the sycamore… but for the sake of discussion….

*EriK* could we have some more details about the wood. Was this kd and from a supplier, do they keep it in an outdoor yard… or was this raw wood you were working from scratch…. (ohhh sorry 'bout that last one)
And have you heard anything else on this. Did the doc indicate that it could be connected to other allergies… that might indicate a link or something.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

OK. 4 years later, I was fixin' to buy some quartersawn sycamore and did a little search and found this thread.

Just curious if I pop this up if other LJ's have encountered sycamore allergy.

Anybody?

Thanks,
-Paul


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

I am an allergist/immunologist and while I'm not here to give you complete medical advice in your particular situation, your pictures are quite consistent with a contact dermatitis. Wood dust can, of course, do this, but so can lots of other things. Generally the trigger for a contact dermatitis will come TWO DAYS before the rash. So if you suspect the sycamore because you were working with it the same days as the rash, you might be off. Think about activities or what you did two days before the rash appeared. Poison oak exposure? Other woods? Etc.

LOL. I've been had by a zombie thread. Well, it's good advice anyway…


----------



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

> OK. 4 years later, I was fixin to buy some quartersawn sycamore and did a little search and found this thread.
> 
> Just curious if I pop this up if other LJ s have encountered sycamore allergy.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

What ended up being the cause was a few boards of silky oak mixed in with the sycamore. It looks very similar to quartersawn sycamore. It seems to be one of the woods that causes trouble for people.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the update Erik. Also good to have an allergist weigh in on the question.

A while back I saw a great deal on some Mansonia which seemed amazingly cheap for kiln dried African hardwood, but when I looked it up I saw that it was reported to affect skin, eyes, lungs, heart and even caused neurological problems (euphoria and panic as I recall). I didn't buy it, but I did see several projects on LJ made from Mansonia which no mention at all of any problems.

http://www.wood-database.com/mansonia/

I think these reactions are depend a lot on the individual and may also depend on the particular preparation and condition of the lumber.

In any case, thanks for updating this old thread. I'm feeling safe with my Sycamore now.

-Paul


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Its a tree conspiracy! The trees have had it and are beginning to fight back! Beware of the zombie trees, they attack at night! I can see the movie in the making. Couldn't be any worse than "The Night of the Lepus" about being attacked by giant rabbits. : )


----------

